# Compiling PHP



## Deano (Apr 10, 2010)

I have just installed cURL from source and I am trying to re-compile PHP 5.3.0 and I get the following


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl
*** Error code 1
```
Can anybody help?


----------



## gilinko (Apr 10, 2010)

If you are using a source tarball "from the web", then stop doing that. Use the ports instead, as it will install all required software for you.


----------

